# Διαζευκτικό "ή" - τονίζεται όταν είναι κεφαλαίο;



## argyro (Mar 5, 2009)

Γράφουμε "ΧΧΧΧ Η ΧΧΧΧ" ή "ΧΧΧΧ Ή ΧΧΧΧ". 

Εγώ θα έγραφα το δεύτερο, αλλά σε ένα μπούσουλα που έχω για τεχνικό κείμενο το έχουν χωρίς τόνο.


----------



## sarant (Mar 5, 2009)

Πρέπει να τονίζεται, πιστεύω.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 5, 2009)

Χωρίς τονικό σημάδι οι λέξεις που αρχίζουν με τονιζόμενο κεφαλαίο φωνήεν


Παίρνω αφορμή από τα λεχθέντα προς το τέλος του νήματος http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?p=3573#post3573 και υποστηρίζω ότι καθόλου κακή ιδέα δε θα 'τανε να αλλάξει ο κανόνας τονισμού και να λέει: "στις λέξεις που αρχίζουν με τονιζόμενο κεφαλαίο γράμμα δεν μπαίνει τονικό σημάδι". Ο...




www.lexilogia.gr


----------



## argyro (Mar 5, 2009)

Α ωραία!

Ευχαριστώ πολύ!!!


----------



## nickel (Mar 5, 2009)

Μια και άνοιξε χωριστό νήμα, με δύο λόγια:

Τα κεφαλαία δεν τονίζονται. Κατ' εξαίρεση βάζουμε τόνο στο διαζευκτικό Ή για να μη δημιουργούνται σοβαρές παρεξηγήσεις. Ενίοτε, π.χ. σε μια αίτηση, τονίζουμε ένα όνομα που γράφεται με κεφαλαία για να φαίνεται πού πέφτει ο τόνος.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 5, 2015)

Εδώ βλέπουμε ότι χρησιμοποιείται το *ΗΗ *για να δηλώσει το διαζευκτικό «ή» στη γραφή με κεφαλαία (19 περιπτώσεις, επομένως συνιστά συνειδητή επιλογή): www.mfa.gr/missionsabroad/images/docs/ethnikes_theoriseis/egkyklios_national_visas_2012_07_31.pdf


----------



## Earion (Mar 5, 2015)

Θες να πεις ότι στο Α-1 («υπηρεσιών ή έργου») και στο Β-1 τους ξέφυγε; 

Έλα, Ζάζουλα, παραδέξου ότι είναι αποκρουστικό.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 5, 2015)

Αποκρουστικό; Εμένα μου φαίνεται βολικό.


----------



## nickel (Mar 5, 2015)

Zazula said:


> Αποκρουστικό; Εμένα μου φαίνεται βολικό.



Καλημέρα. Δεν αντιλαμβάνομαι γιατί είναι πιο βολικό από τον τόνο, από το Ή. Ή και το άτονο, που σε αφήνει να μαντέψεις. Η χρήση έχει δείξει ότι δεν προβληματιζόμαστε αν πρέπει να βάλουμε τόνο όταν έχουμε _πώς_ ή _πού_ με κεφαλαία (απρόσεκτοι και ανορθόγραφοι δεν προβληματίζονται ακόμα κι αν είναι με πεζά). Επομένως: αποκρουστικό. +1


----------



## AoratiMelani (Mar 1, 2022)

Zazula said:


> http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?p=8577#post8577


Η σελίδα δεν εμφανίζεται. Έχουμε άλλη παραπομπή;


----------



## Zazula (Mar 4, 2022)

AoratiMelani said:


> Η σελίδα δεν εμφανίζεται. Έχουμε άλλη παραπομπή;


Την βρήκα (όσο ακόμη ευτυχώς συνεχίζει να λειτουργεί η μνήμη μου) και επικαιροποίησα το σχόλιό μου. Πρόκειται για τη συζήτηση εδώ: https://www.lexilogia.gr/threads/Χω...ν-με-τονιζόμενο-κεφαλαίο-φωνήεν.493/post-8577


----------



## AoratiMelani (Mar 4, 2022)

Ευχαριστώ, Ζαζ! Στο αναμεταξύ πάντως είχα καταλήξει στην απόφαση να μη βάζω τόνο στο διαζευκτικό ή, για να μη βρω τον μπελά μου από τους επιμελητές - μια που δεν υπάρχει τέτοιος κανόνας, όπως φαίνεται.

Εκτός κι αν το έχω συζητήσει με τον πελάτη και το έχει δεχτεί ή αν έχει δικό του style guide ο πελάτης που το θέλει έτσι (έχω έναν τέτοιο).


----------

